# Mites? Lice? Something else?



## c2493 (11 mo ago)

I need some help in figuring out what is going on and how to treat.

She is about 16 months old. I have 2 other hens who seem to be fine. She is still laying well and acting normal, comb is nice and red.

Her legs will get reddish streaks up them depending on the day (maybe the weather/temp?) and her feet will also change and sometimes look ok, other times pink/kind of sensitive looking- like a fair skinned person that has been out in the cold and their skin gets very pink. Sometimes she will get spots that crack and bleed a bit on her feet. It occasionally gets in the 20’s overnight here, but I’m in the south with mild winters—she is not out in extreme cold. 

She has lost feathers on the front of her neck and under her belly around her legs.

I have a chicken tractor/coop setup for her and her 2 friends that is moved daily.

I thought Scaley Leg Mites perhaps, but don’t think so since it is affecting her feathers as well? These are my first chickens, so I’m new to all of this!

I have an outdoor cat that I can’t keep away from the coop, so using anything to treat that cats are sensitive to is a no-go.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mites, maybe. I'm going to holler for @dawg53 that leg thing is a first for me.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It could be several things possibly going on: Inspect her closely for external parasites. Lice are white/off white or straw in color. They move quickly through feathers and fluff. Look for lice eggs attached to feather shafts especially around the vent area where it's warm and moist. Mites are black or red in color and have 8 legs. They move slowly and suck blood that can cause anemia, then death.

Your hen could be in molt at this time of the year. Chickens normally molt around the 1 year mark but have been known to molt sooner or later and they usually start in autumn. They have several mini molts during the year not noticeable to the owner.

There could be some feather picking going on by your other two birds. Causes can be pecking order issues or lack of enough protein in their diet, overcrowding in the coop.

In the third photo; if that's her bare red butt, it could be due to urates in feces scalding her skin causing redness and irritation. Removing feces from fluff and feathers will prevent this, as well as possible fly strike. In summer time, I wash their rear end off with the sprayer on the garden hose and then release the bird. They dry off quickly in the summer heat.
In winter, it's best to put the bird in a container of warm water and wash off the rear end with an old rag while wearing disposable gloves. Then pat dry her rear end with an old towel or use a hair dryer.

I wouldnt worry about the red streaks in her legs. I've seen them in my hens around spring and early summer possibly indicating they are fertile and ready to be mated. It's more noticeable in roosters, hormones flowing and ready to mate.
An exception could be bumblefoot where the staph infection is spreading up a leg. However, you'd know if your hen had bumblefoot. Simply check the bottom of her footpad on both feet for a round dark in color scab which would require minor surgery.
I hope all this helps determining what you're dealing with.

For the cracked and bleeding feet, I recommend putting Bag Balm on the legs and feet. Continue to apply it until healed. Tractor Supply and feed stores should carry it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you notice she mentioned the cracking and bleeding of the feet?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Did you notice she mentioned the cracking and bleeding of the feet?


I missed it...blind in one eye and cant see out the other eye lol. Bag Balm will take care of it.


----------



## c2493 (11 mo ago)

Thank you @dawg53 and @robin416! I will have to look more closely for lice/mites. I have checked, but I'm sure I could do a much better job trying to keep her still so I can really get a good look.

I have put bag balm on her feet and legs thinking she could have scaley leg mites and also to help with the cracking, and have put some herbal salve that I had on hand on the cracks when they show up as well. Glad to know I'm on the right track with that part, anyway, and that it doesn't seem too concerning to you. 

I'll report back after I can take a really good look at her tomorrow. Sorry for the slow response - new here and I missed that someone had responded. Thanks for the help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

MIssed the response? That means you're not checking other areas of the forum for some great times and interesting tidbits. 

If you check her at night with a flashlight you'll see the mites moving away from the light. 

I still don't get the cracking feet though. That one is a new one on me. dawg is right about the bag balm, I just thought he'd seen it before.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My oldest Buff Leghorn rooster has cracks in his feet but having gout in his legs and feet doesnt help. I put Nu-Stock or Bag Balm on his legs and feet on occasion, particularly in cold temps.


----------



## c2493 (11 mo ago)

I went out and checked her tonight (I did check her yesterday during the day, but didn't see about checking at night until it was too late and I was already in pjs haha). I didn't see any signs of mites or lice. 

I'm a bit stumped. The feather loss has been going on for quite a long while. I initially thought it was scaley leg mites and that maybe she was molting, but I'm not thinking that now, as that was back in December and here we are in March. When I looked tonight for the mites/lice,I noticed her skin looks, well, not happy even just where the feather loss begins a bit but isn't bad. It looks inflamed (not bright red, but a bit red and puffy). But clean looking with no bug eggs etc. and no bugs running around that I saw, and there is no feather loss around her vent area. I don't think it is the other chickens doing it since a lot of the feather loss is on her belly area where it would be very hard for them to get to.

The mystery continues! I'll keep checking for bugs etc. just in case I missed anything. I feel like 'rawness' of her feet/legs and also her skin are somehow all connected and not two separate things going on. But I'm not sure what it could be from exactly.

Thank you for the help! 



robin416 said:


> MIssed the response? That means you're not checking other areas of the forum for some great times and interesting tidbits.
> 
> If you check her at night with a flashlight you'll see the mites moving away from the light.
> 
> I still don't get the cracking feet though. That one is a new one on me. dawg is right about the bag balm, I just thought he'd seen it before.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Is there any baldness and redness just below her vent leading toward her belly? If so, it could be urates in feces scalding her backside and abdomen which causes redness, irritation and swelling. Nu-Stock will treat and cure it and deter any picking whether she's the picker or picking by other birds...if that's the case.

Also, did you notice how she was perched on the roost? It's possible she could be rubbing her belly on the roost at night. Wrapping and securing old towels or maybe an old sheet on the roost will prevent it.

Finally; is she, or has been broody? I've seen broody hens pluck feathers around their breast and abdomen areas.

You can apply Nu-Stock to her feet and legs as well. If you do, shake the tube well and wear disposable gloves applying it. It's in the Equine section at a feed store.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The red skin is odd. My response would normally be someone doing that to her. But where the feathers are missing doesn't fit. Is that one spot of missing feathers on her thigh? And some under her chin?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> The red skin is odd. My response would normally be someone doing that to her. But where the feathers are missing doesn't fit. Is that one spot of missing feathers on her thigh? And some under her chin?


Yes, there could be a feather picker but I'm not sure. If there arnt any feathers on the ground nor in the coop, that means that the feathers are being eaten. That could be an indicator of protein deficiency.

@c2493 You'll have to spend some time observing for feather picker(s) in your flock if you dont see any feathers laying on the ground.


----------



## c2493 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for all of the tips and things to check!! She hasn't been broody at all lately, although in the past she sometimes would be in the coop when I'd go out to feed -- I'm pretty sure I'd go out when it was her egg-laying time. Since switching the feeding time, she typically always out of the coop. 

I'll have to keep an eye on how she roosts. I'm going to see if I can get someone to take a good picture this weekend of the feather loss and skin on her belly this weekend -- that will hopefully help give a better picture of the areas and what exactly is going on. I can't do a good job taking the pics while trying to wrangle her. lol. And honestly it will help me to see a pic as well since I never seem to be able to get a sense of the 'whole picture' since she's usually struggling when I try to look. ha. I'll post once I have it!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Can't say I quite understand "feeding time." Chickens should have food available all day from the time they get off the roost until they go back on it every day.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

My chickens legs are also red sometimes


----------



## c2493 (11 mo ago)

Got some good pics! Her belly looks so bad 😳- I never see it due to the location, and the feathers she does have fluff over and cover most of it up unless you really look. 

There are pics of her feet on 2 different days- 1 day they weren’t quite so red, the other day you can see it more. It was actually more red in person and the bottoms of her feet were very pink too (not raw). 

When I checked for mites the other night, some of her skin looks inflamed/red (not bright red- just not normal) even before the feather loss really starts, although it was close to it. 

thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@dawg53 @Poultry Judge @imnukensc Look at this. It's weird. If all the feathers were missing in one area I would suspect another bird doing that to her. But none of it is. The cracking feet. This all is related somehow. 

If one you knows what the dose is of children's Benadryl would you post. I'll go look myself to see what I can find.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

2-4 mg/kg given orally by mouth, or 2 mg/L drinking water, every 12 hours.

See more at: Diphenhydramine for Chickens and Ducks

I would use the liquid children's for control. Then after a few hours check to see if there's a change in the redness of her skin. 

Issue is, she really can't be left on it. I don't think, if it works. I'll need to do some digging to see.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@c2493 Where does you girl look now?

I also thought, if you have prednisone available or a good relation with a vet they might be willing to inject her with dexamethasone. If this is an allergy, either of those two will show very rapid improvement.


----------



## c2493 (11 mo ago)

Thank you for all of the help! 

I feel ridiculous saying this, because this should have been the very first thing I did when I noticed issues on my one hen...but I really looked at another hen's belly as well (I only have 3) and she also is missing some feathers! None of the redness or irritation on the skin like the hen I've shown pictures of, and no feather loss anywhere else that I can see, but definitely missing feathers, unless I just don't know what I'm looking at - which also could be the case. I'll look again...

No leg issues like the first hen , BUT she is a different breed and has darker legs --- you wouldn't see redness (although there is no cracking of the skin, either). Looked for mites etc. (not at night) and she also seems to be clean. I have never seen the 3rd hen bothering either of the other two. My 3rd hen is also the smallest and I think lowest ranked. 

They are getting organic chicken feed (Tractor Supply's brand or another brand they carry), sometimes kitchen scraps (mostly tomatoes, bell peppers/pepper seeds, bananas --just because those are the things my kids eat/that we have scraps of most frequently). I had been feeding them a bit of black oil sunflower seeds pretty much daily since either late fall or early winter because they loved them, but stopped that at the beginning of the week in case that is causing issues and things to be unbalanced, or in case there is some sort of allergy. The other foods they have been getting since we've had them, although that doesn't mean a sensitivity could not have developed later on. Have no idea if it could be food-related, but trying to think of things...


----------



## c2493 (11 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> 2-4 mg/kg given orally by mouth, or 2 mg/L drinking water, every 12 hours.
> 
> See more at: Diphenhydramine for Chickens and Ducks
> 
> ...


Thank you for looking into this and finding out the dosage! 

And I apologize for my late replies. I thought I selected something that would give me alerts to responses, but maybe I have not? In any case, my computer time for things like this is at night and I keep getting busy with things and forgetting to check in here---only to remember when I feed the chickens in the morning, and make a mental note to be sure to check at night. Obviously that system is NOT working and i need a new one. 

I will have to pick some Benadryl up and see if there is any change. Everything seems to be basically the same aside from the shifts in the redness of her legs/feet.I honestly don't catch her daily to check her belly/legs -- every time I have, though, it has looked pretty much like the pics.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one could be molting. 

To add to your list of honeydo things, can you do a pic the other one? Just her hanging out type of pic. Or this, look for extra feathers laying around. And if she seems to have some down leaking out between her feathers. Then she's molting. 

The other one, no. They don't turn red like that. It could be environmental if it's an allergy. What do you use for bedding? 

Don't worry about forgetting to check. WE ALL do the same thing. I usually have my "have do this" thoughts in the shower. By the time I get out I've forgotten once again.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

c2493 said:


> Thank you for all of the help!
> 
> I feel ridiculous saying this, because this should have been the very first thing I did when I noticed issues on my one hen...but I really looked at another hen's belly as well (I only have 3) and she also is missing some feathers! None of the redness or irritation on the skin like the hen I've shown pictures of, and no feather loss anywhere else that I can see, but definitely missing feathers, unless I just don't know what I'm looking at - which also could be the case. I'll look again...
> 
> ...


Your diet sounds very good overall, I don't think the treats are an issue. You can always supplement with some other greens and treats like dried meal worms. The only treat the birds at the sanctuary aren't crazy about is raw shelled peanuts.


----------



## c2493 (11 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> The one could be molting.
> 
> To add to your list of honeydo things, can you do a pic the other one? Just her hanging out type of pic. Or this, look for extra feathers laying around. And if she seems to have some down leaking out between her feathers. Then she's molting.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I’ll see if i can get a pic tomorrow and will post. No feathers laying around anytime recently, and they don’t free-range so I can easily tell. I use pine shavings in the coop. 

And yes, I do the shower thing too…. 😅


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Obviously your girl and her problem is bugging me. If the other hen is not plucking her then it has to be environmental. 

Can you separate the one not missing feathers for a while. Then watch to see if quills begin growing in the bald spots? Just because the missing feathers are in odd places doesn't mean she's not doing it.


----------



## c2493 (11 mo ago)

Poultry Judge said:


> Your diet sounds very good overall, I don't think the treats are an issue.
> 
> 
> robin416 said:
> ...


----------



## c2493 (11 mo ago)

@robin416 Here are some pics of the other one 🙂. Only one good one out of all the ones I took today! Lol

it’s going to be raining badly all tomorrow, but I’ll be trying the Benadryl later this week and see if it changes up the skin/leg redness on my barred rock at all!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, not molting. Since you have two losing feathers, don't see any mites I'm really beginning suspect the one is doing it to them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The red legs and feet might be due to hormones flowing. You see it in roosters mostly during spring mating season. If that's the case, walk up to your hen and if she squats, she wants to be mated.


----------

